# Help with wiring for satellite dish and receivers



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

4 coax to the dish and 2 coax to every receiver location. If you use seperators you can get away with 1 cable to every receiver location. Most dish companies will do the installation for free though.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Be sure to use 3GHZ cable and connectors.

Also a #10 ground to the dish


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the cable type is rg6, and i would opt for rg6u. 

Might as well try and upsell two network connections to each location too.


----------



## 6 shooter (Feb 4, 2008)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> Is there anyone here that has done a lot of audio video work? I am roughing in a house and the ho wants me to wire for satellite dish with receivers placed about 20ft from tv's. Just wondering how many coax to run to the dish etc. I'm sure you will need more details, but this is a start. Thanks fellers.


Would that set up require a IR shooter at the TV in order for the receiver to communicate with the TV?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

The Bell boys came to my house for the install. Ran two coax to the dish (double head HD) and used the existing single coax to each TV location, 2 are HD boxes, 2 are SD boxes for a total of 4 TVs in the house for two people.

They just used some fancy switch thingy at the panel location where I had run the coax from the TV locations and a 3/4 EMT service conduit to the roof location.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah sometimes they install for free... and staple cable on exterior wall directly and makes holes everywhere through exterior wall or floors, they never ran cable inside walls 
No more free install at my house :whistling2:


----------

